# form 4 isolations



## kevin kilroe (Jun 20, 2004)

Are there 2 sets of isolations in form 4, one facing 12 and one facing 6?
What are they showing us? I would like to hear thoughts, opinions, etc.

Full Salute


----------



## dubljay (Jun 21, 2004)

I am not all that familiar with Long IV, I am still working on getting it down, and learning the techniques in it, all purely mechanical.  You should try and contact Mr. Billings about them, and visit his site.  Perhaps that would help.

 -Josh-

 PS
 I hope you don't mind Mr Billings but you strike me as a bit of an athourity of EPAK on here and a good person to refer to.


----------

